# what to do?



## AJShunter (Sep 25, 2010)

I was surprised the other day when my dad told me that he would take me and a friend down to missouri to hunt with a guide this spring.
But, i would have to chip in around $400 and the friend would have to pay around $600. Ive been weighing the options and i cant decide if we/i should put my money towards that, or towards decoys and expenses for our regular season here (minn) and a trip or two to nodak. I only make around $500 a month and same with my friend so its kind of one or the other, theres not much money to be tossed around. Is it worth half-assing my regular season to go down and hunt 3 days in MO? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Wondering about permit prices for you,how old are you and your friend? Why Missouri?

Alex


----------



## AJShunter (Sep 25, 2010)

we're 17, and because of the large number of birds down there i guess.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Dang,leaves getting cheaper youth permits out.

Alex


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

AJShunter said:


> Is it worth half-assing my regular season to go down and hunt 3 days in MO?


No! Most honest outfitters will tell you that you are only going to have 1 out of 3 days where you get into the birds good. That is a lot of money for someone your age to be putting into the chance at having 1 good day of shooting. Just my 2 cents......


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

One thing you may want to consider is when will the chance to go with your dad happen again.It dont get any easier as you get older.Take the time to get out with the old man,you have plenty of time to worry about not 1/2azzin a season but you may not get the chance again with dad.I think it was Cat Stevens/Ugly kid Joe singin Cats in the cradle that puts a pretty good perspective on this.Just a dads 2cents.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Agreed with going on a trip with dad. I count the blessings everytime we go on a trip.

Call some of the guides and ask if they offer Father/son discounts. Some do. You never know what you can get or people are willing to deal.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The following are great sponsors here:

www.northernskiesoutfitters.com
www.huntupnorth.com
www.neuoutdoors.com

Tell them I demand they get a discount.  They're all good to work with, and care about who they take out.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I would say use the money that you, your dad, and buddy would spend on a guided hunt. Buy your own spread and take your dad with you on a few hunts this spring and fall.


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Hard to drive in for 3 days and find spots to hunt in MO. Most land is locked up by guides who pay big money making it hard for us free lanceing residents to find spots.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Hard to drive in for 3 days and find spots to hunt in MO. Most land is locked up by guides


As with most states only if you choose to hunt the well known,publicly advertised spots. Most guides are gonna hunt the highest % areas to keep clients coming and spending their money which in turns spreads the word on where they hunt which makes the land in the area more and more difficult to gain access. Get away from those areas and gaining access takes knocking on a door and asking.

Alex


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Firehunter said:


> Hard to drive in for 3 days and find spots to hunt in MO. Most land is locked up by guides who pay big money making it hard for us free lanceing residents to find spots.


He said it would be guided....


----------



## AJShunter (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the input guys, we decided to save the money and put it towards gear. me and my friend will plan a few father son hunts next year, and do it when we know it will be good so they get the full experience. my most memorable hunt last year was when i had to talk my grandpa into loading my spread of 2 dozen fullbodies and 2 dozen shells (canadas) into the back of his truck. (He thought that we had way more decoys than we needed) We got all ready and he was amazed that the geese actually came in to land. A lot of the stories my grandpa told me were about standing behind haybales and shooting with a good 3 to 4ft. lead.


----------

